# uv tube - starter unit compatibility.



## paulyervant123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi.
I have a arcadia ultra seal starter 36/38/40 watt 48"/42" . And a uv tube that is 36" and 30 watt in power. I know its might seem stupid but whats the worst that could happen if I used them together. I tried them together quickly just to check and the light came on fine and nothing went bang lol. I'm just not sure if they are safetogether long term. They are just spares that im usung to set up a quarantine viv.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi, great question!

Buy running extra power through the tube you "over run" the lamp. In this case it's only a max of 8watts. So if you use a brand new Arcadia brand lamp it would reduce the higher output levels of the lamp buy around a month. So change every 10-11 months instead of every 12.

The problems really start if you run say an 18w lamp on a 36w unit. It seriously reduces the lifespan of the lamp.

Hope that helps

John



paulyervant123 said:


> Hi.
> I have a arcadia ultra seal starter 36/38/40 watt 48"/42" . And a uv tube that is 36" and 30 watt in power. I know its might seem stupid but whats the worst that could happen if I used them together. I tried them together quickly just to check and the light came on fine and nothing went bang lol. I'm just not sure if they are safetogether long term. They are just spares that im usung to set up a quarantine viv.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## paulyervant123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Fantastic thanks for the help.


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

*Further compatibility question!*

I'm a total beginner!!! Please help 

I can't remember if it's a 14 or 15watt arcadia tube I've got on order, but I've been offered this (see link below), would this be ok?? Damn budgets! 

Arcadia vivarium 26mm T8 UV lighting controller / ballast / starter unit 18w | eBay


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

It's too powerful

The 15w controller will safely run 15" and 18" lamps. It has a duel ballast.

The 18w controller will run 24" lamps for the lifespan of the lamp. So with Arcadia lamps that is a year. But running too much power through the lamp you shorten it's UV lifespan

John





ThatFredChick said:


> I'm a total beginner!!! Please help
> 
> I can't remember if it's a 14 or 15watt arcadia tube I've got on order, but I've been offered this (see link below), would this be ok?? Damn budgets!
> 
> Arcadia vivarium 26mm T8 UV lighting controller / ballast / starter unit 18w | eBay


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

*damn!*

How much would it shorten it by?? I'm getting a new viv in the next 12m anyway, this one will be 4x2x2 ft so will have a bigger tube anyway - would it be ok for that do you think?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry I just can't recommend it. 

It just wouldn't be fair on the animal as I can't promise it would be ok,

John


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

OK Thanks for your help!!


----------



## ThatFredChick (Mar 6, 2012)

*ideal lamp length?*

Also, just while I'm here, what length/wattage would you recommend for the above viv size??


----------

